# 1000 acres Hunting Club in Schley County



## oleblue223 (Jul 20, 2015)

Deer and hogs on 1000 acres in Schley County  QDM for over 15 years. 2 permenant stands per member sign in/out board. 2 memberships left $700 a member call James @ 229-938-0187 no calls after 930 at night


----------



## oleblue223 (Jul 20, 2015)

Please don't text me for I'm listing for James I've been in t he club for over 10 years and it a nice place lot of deer and plenty of pigs


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 21, 2015)

Where in Schley?


----------



## PulaskiHunter (Jul 22, 2015)

*Schley Co*



Jake Allen said:


> Where in Schley?



Near Americus


----------



## GPATTON (Jul 23, 2015)

Is there power and water? Is there a camp house on the property or is a camper required?


----------



## deerhunter7266 (Jul 25, 2015)

There is no camp site no campers no bunk house


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Jul 28, 2015)

Would love to know more about this lease


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 12, 2015)

Any openings left i have a 17 yr old son and a 4 yr old daughter is there a cost for them


----------

